# PINOT NOIR/BLUEBERRY



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys have gone to the lake to test the ice.....






So, I figured I'd mix up a batch of wine....

Trying a wine using grape juices and some Blueberry juice....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~PINOT NOIR/BLUEBERRY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

• 2 CANS ALEXANDERS SUN COUNTRY PINOT NOIR
• 2 500 mil BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
• 5 QT BLUEBERRY JUICE [steam extracted from 10# berries]
• 6 CAMPDEN TABLETS
• 4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
• 2 tsp ACID BLEND
• 5# SUGAR
• 4 oz TOASTED OAK
• 2 VANILLA BEANS
• FROZEN PULP FROM STEAMED BERRIES 
[Wanted to try adding them for more flavor as I was running low on berries for this batch] 
[Had to save some of the precious berries for pancakes and pies]

TOMORROW:
• 3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
• 3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
• 6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT

Here are all the 'Cast of Characters'....






And here is my choices of yeast....

ENEY, MEENY, MINY, MOE.....?






So, what yeast would you use......




[I always like this part of the game....get so many different ideas....



]

I had poured into the primary bucket the Blueberry juice and the Red Grape Concentrate before I tasted the Pinot Noir juice.....
Can't recall any Alexanders juice being this thick and flavorful....had I tasted it first would have left out the WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate....

Next time will just do the Alexanders' juice and the Blueberry juice.

Stay tuned....
Hope it turns out as good as the Merlot/Raspberry with about the same recipe...[minus the frozen pulp]


----------



## K&GB (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds Yummy NW. Never heard of Alexander's Sun Country juice, but a blueberry Pinot Noir sounds great! Good luck with this one.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2008)

I would say that Montrachet and RC 212 are the best culprits for this batch, I think I would go with the Montrachet to try and get some of that Blueberry to peak through since you are scarce on berries and using steamed pulp.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2008)

I would go with the Montrachet myself. 


I can't believe they would even be close to having enough ice to fish on. Must be a real small pond or shallow lake. Even the puddles here I break through when I walk on them.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe you need to get on that treadmill a little more often then!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2008)

They were small lakes they went to, and, they stayed near the shores.
They said there is 5-6 inches.....
I'm not going out there....Guess they aren't going back till Monday or so.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2008)

That doesn't seem to help Wade. That half inch of ice just doesn't want to hold me up no matter how small I am. 


Besides, I don't have more than an hour a day to spend on the treadmill right now. I did spend 6 hours in the vineyard pruning cuttings today. The meds I have to take to stay alive just slow my metabolism down too far to stay slim like you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

Montrachet it is.....





That was the one I left out of the fridge.

The S.G. is 1.086-7....a tad higher than the usual, but hope not enough to make much difference....I usually go for 1.085.

Let the good times roll!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 1, 2008)

It's alive!!!!!

During the night I could smell a hint of yeast working.....










Let the good times roll.....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good NW!


----------



## Aaronh (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks perty good NW even with the fierce hangover I have today..... I had a bottle of Long Street Chenin Blanc and a bottle of my Welchs dry with tannins to myself while the Vikings kicked the bears butts. Last thing I remember was the Vikings winning and then waking up in the darkand huggen the toilet bowl



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing how comfortable your bathroom floor can be sometimes....
Your comfort levels go down with the booze....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

The wine was really chugging along...
Moved it to cooler quarters a couple days ago...
Checked the S.G. today and it was down to .997 [that was a quickie]
Racked to glass....
Tastes really good....
Think in time this one will be on the Private Reserve Shelf....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good 1 NW!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm drooling !!!
Ever tried adding bananas to any of your recipes NW ?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 5, 2008)

good morning all,i have as staple make raspberry sharza and blackberry pinor noir,great compliments to food.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

Bottled this wine today....
Must state that it is really pleasant, even this early, at bottling. It is very fruity...nice indeed.

Only used 10# of steam extracted Blueberries as well as the pulp in a straining bag.......It gave the wine a really nice Blueberry flavor...






Now...on to a batch of something....
Many juices in quart jars begging to be made into wine.....
Check inventory levels of other wines....
What shall it be...????

Running rather low on bottles....will have to recruit my sources [The Pelican's and family come spring]

Seems we'll be low on bottles, but by the time a wine is ready to bottle somewhat by magic [



] a supply of empties await...


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

Boy that was a fast fermentation. What was the final gravity?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

It did ferment really fast....
You got me curious so I checked it again....It was done at .997 within a few days....today it is .995.

It has almost a sweet flavor from the fruits, but it is pretty dry.

Will do this one again.


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

I would think you would have aged it in the carboy for a month or so...
Hold it in the bottle for a month so it matures a little


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been putting a case of each wine away for a year [My personal Wine Aging Support Group].....The spare bedroom in the basement is pretty funky looking with cases of wine stacked up on one side of the bed....the heat turned off...cement floor...curtains pulled....it stays in the lower 60's year around]

Put most of it on a rack for 6 months later [The Reserve Rack]....and the remaining few bottles on another rack to taste each month or so....

We have a pretty good selection of wines on hand...so kind of rotate our tastings....

We don't have many carboys, so I don't have the luxury of carboy aging...I like to make wines during the winter as summer is busy and we tend to neglect our duties....probably good for the wines tho....
So, we make do with what we have on hand and the facilities.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2009)

We want a picture of that room!


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

wade said:


> We want a picture of that room!




*And the "Reserve Rack" !*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's an old photo....
Have a couple more down there now....and a few under the bed....






I have no pride.
Do you still like me???


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you want to see whats on the other side of the bed????


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> Do you want to see whats on the other side of the bed????






SURE !
A man gotta do what he gotta do and that includes putting cases of wine in a bedroom.
A few years ago we had a wine club member who not only FERMENTED his wine but stored it in his "guest" bedroom. Needless to say he had NO guests. LOL !


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

Well...now you know....
Juice....to make wine....

I just went down and took this photo...






Our quests are winos too.

It's not the best storage conditions....low 60's year around.

Looking at these photos...I ask myself...
"Is this a sickness???"





Shhh!!! Jim doesn't know there is wine under the bed too.
As well...I must confess...there is squash under there too...
We built this house too small...before we started making wine..
Guess we not only have our priorities...We are just slobs.....


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey!. I have 14 carboys aging in my living room. I have 10 more carboys aging in my den.

.

.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2009)

Great photos you 2.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

Geez!!!!....Show and Tell...

What do your guests think??? 
Or are they winos too????

I feel a little bit better now.....


----------



## joeswine (Jan 24, 2009)

YOU PEOPLE DON,T NOW TEPE LIKE I DO HE,S GOT WINE COMING OUT OF EVERYWHERE BEYOND OPPSESSION...HA


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2009)

joeswine said:


> YOU PEOPLE DON,T NOW TEPE LIKE I DO HE,S GOT WINE COMING OUT OF EVERYWHERE BEYOND OPPSESSION...HA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smikes (Jan 24, 2009)

Now I don't feel so bad.I have aprox. 180 bottles of wine still in carboys and have been wondering how I was going to store it.I started collecting the stongest empty cases from the liquor store and had planned on setting them on the side like you NW, but was afraid people would shun me for not having a proper Cellar! There is no way I could ever find room in my basement for a special room, first of all it would never be big enough as I keep getting the itch to make more, and secondly every time I clean an area, my wife fills it with"stuff".


----------



## K&GB (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking wine there NW, and as always, I like your labels. The Wino Room is a definite keeper. Careful though. Ifthat's a guest bedroom, I'd keep a good inventory of my stock.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2009)

smikes said:


> Now I don't feel so bad.I have aprox. 180 bottles of wine still in carboys and have been wondering how I was going to store it.I started collecting the stongest empty cases from the liquor store and had planned on setting them on the side like you NW, but was afraid people would shun me for not having a proper Cellar! .



FYI......
When you look for some boxes try to get ones with heavy cardboard dividers...helps hold the weight....

You can stack them over-lapping like bricks too...Helps distribute the weight.

I use wide tape and tape the bottoms of the boxes as well as the tops tightly closed....

Here is my stash....
The Wine racks were and afterthought and were built to fit the spaces available...they are 2 deep and have' like kind' wine on the back rack.

The plastic crates hold 17 claret style bottles...12 in a cardboard box and 17 in a crate... About takes care of a batch of wine.....

I put a piece of 2X4 wood under the front of the crates to slope them back ward...keeps the Burgundy bottles in the crate....

[Loading these photos right to here...PhotoBucket is acting up today...Hope this works....]


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2009)

Guess loading the photos to here worked using the Upload icon...slow tho....


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2009)

Northern,

Where did you get the wooden racks?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2009)

Jim made them...guess we made them [I did the design and sanding]...
Made to fit the space available...

Kind of like this...
http://www.freewinerackplans.com/wine_1.htm


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great NW, much better than the pile I have in the basement!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

Tepe, are those little carboy t-shirts???


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

No, I found a place online that sell "carboy covers" Got 20 something from them. They are made of fleece to fit 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

Tepe, very nice. I like them.


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Tepe, are those little carboy t-shirts???






No. I found a place online that sell "carboy covers" They are made of fleece to fit 6 gallon carboys. I got 20 something of them.





sorry for the double post. guess I need more coffee...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2009)

Tepe....What's cooking in the carboys under those covers????


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

NW, where did you get the Alexander's Sun Country Pinot Poir? And the WE Red Grape concentrate?
And this makes 6 gal????


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> Tepe....What's cooking in the carboys under those covers????








Oh my where do I start!


From fresh Italian Juice
Brunello
Amarone
Dolcetto
Valpolicella
Montepulciano
Soave Classico
Pinot Grigio
Verdicchio
Frascati


Fruit
Banana
Apple
Peach


Ice wine from juice


From fresh California juice
Red Zinfandel - 12 gallons
Pinot Grigio
Gewrtztraminer
Sauvigion Blanc
White Zinfandel
White Merlot
Sangiovese
Syrah
Mixed Black
Barbera
Cabernet Sauvigion
Pinot Noir - 12 gallons


Next will be Chilean juice in April


Is that enough for you?


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2009)

BRAG ,BRAG BRAG,TEPE GET MORE AND CAROL WILL THROUGH YOU



OUT,,,,HA


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

joeswine said:


> BRAG ,BRAG BRAG,TEPE GET MORE AND CAROL WILL THROUGH YOU
> 
> 
> 
> OUT,,,,HA










Hey Joeswine,


Inquisitive minds want to know


People ask and I answer


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a very impressive list of very impressive wines....




I have a feeling you have more than that.

Show us your wine cellar too....I bet that's really loaded up too....


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

Northern,
I'm not here to brag. 
Rather, I'm here BECAUSE Joeswine told me he thought I would enjoy the "discussions" here. 
Yes I make alot of wine. That's because the wife and doughter alone go thru 2 sometimes 3 bottles a day. Just have to keep up with the demand.







My basement (wine cellar) is all over . It's in a 200 year old home so not the best looking. They call it river rock and mud foundation
I do have 5 racks holding wine as well as MANY full cases all over.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think your bragging...
It's nice to see the goals that others have reached.

Nice you have a family that keeps the stock rotated, we try our best to keep a supply of empty bottles on hand....





Your river rock foundation would make an awesome rustic cellar....I love looking at others applications of racks and storage areas....Would be nice if everyone would show more of their rooms...Give each other ideas of how to make-do or design an area in our homes.


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

Northern,
Here are some pix. As you can see I am LOW. I have 2 other racks that did not send. I do however have 30++ full cases not put on the racks. The tall racks will hold 144 bottles.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2009)

Time to restock the shelves.... and, maybe bottle some wine...
You don't want the ladies to have to wait for their wine.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2009)

i will say folks tepe does make a might fine red wine especially his red zin which has won metals onits own&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

tepe and me are apart of the original south jersey wine makers group and have shared many a glass together and exchanged wine tails as all of US do on a monthly bases&lt;&lt;


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

joeswine said:


> i will say folks tepe does make a might fine red wine especially his red zin which has won metals onits own&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> tepe and me are apart of the original south jersey wine makers group and have shared many a glass together and exchanged wine tails as all of US do on a monthly bases&lt;&lt;













Aww shucks.... Gee thanks Joeswine. 


If I remember you also like my Frascati and Amarone.


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

Joeswine,





Why don't you tell everyone what you YOU won in the last winecompetition.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT I WOULD LIKE FOR THOSE TO SEE IS MY FINDINGS AS PER THE JUDGES COMMENTS FROM CELLAR MASTERS,AND THEN FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN,T ENTERED OR RECEIVED COMMENTS YOU,LL SEE HOW SUBJECTIVE THEY CAN BE............YOU CAN GET VERY MIXED RESULTS FROM THREE DIFFERENT JUDGES ON THE SAME WINE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;SOME TIMES IT DOESN,T MAKE ANY SENSE...........I WILL DO THIS UNDER A NEW TOPIC ONCE I FIGURE OUT HOW TO SET UP A SPREAD SHEET &gt;&gt;&gt;TEPE MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP ME DO THAT ,THEN YOU,LL SEE WHAT IT,S ALL ABOUT....EVERYTHING THATS CONSTANTLY GONE OVERIN THIS FORUM// AND WHY&gt;&gt; ITS IMPORTANT TO KNOW THE BASICS AND ALSO THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX..............


----------

